# Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!



## Holz Hecht (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Boardies,

in einer Woche fahre ich mit der ganzen Familie für zwei Wochen nach Korsika. Da ich dadurch die Saisoneröffnung für Raubfisch hier in Baden-Würtemberg verpasse, möchte ich natürlich auf der Insel ein bisschen Wundenlecken:q. 

Ich habe mich deshalb schon durch diverse Internet Seiten duchgelesen und mir verschiedenste Montagen und Stategien ausgemahlt. Auch habe ich mit meinem Kumpel gesprochen, der fast jedes Jahr auf Korsika Urlaub macht (und auch angelt). -->Soweit sogut.
Vor Ort wurd es so sein, dass wir wohl die vollen 14 Tage stationär auf einem Campingplatz im Nordosten in dem Ort Moriani Plage sein werden.

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Problem|bla::

Auf Korsika war ich zuletzt 2007, damals in ähnlicher Region und leider ohne Angelgerät. Soweit ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, war das Meer dort relativ tot: Keine Wasserpflanzen, Muscheln oder auch Fischen |gr:.

Ein Blick auf Google Maps verrät, dass dort Kilometer weise Stand verläuft. Die Hoffnung mir ein paar Muscheln von den Felzsn zu kratzen und zwischen großen Felsspalten Fische zu fangen, wie es mir mein Freund erzählt hatte, muss ich deshalb wohl begraben. :q

Hoffnung macht jedoch eine relativ nahe gelegene Flussmündung. Meine Überlegung wäre es, hier evt. auf Meeräschen zu angeln, sofern des ein "Hot Spot" sein sollte so wie ich mir das erhoffe.
--> Villeicht hat jemand ja schoneinmal an solch einem Spot geangelt und kann etwas zu diesem Plan sagen

Zweiter Anlaufpunkt wäre für mich ein Hafen, der allerdings einige Kilometer entfert liegt. Da wir nur ein Auto haben, wären hier wahrscheinlich nur kurze Sessions möglich. 
Zudem weiß ich nicht wie die Korsen das mit dem Angeln in Häfen sehen. Mein Kumpel meinte, das wäre eigentlich in den meisen Fällen kein Problem, aber ich bin da lieber noch etwas vorsichtig (schlechte Erfahrungen hier in Deutschland gemacht:q).

Im Hafen hatte mich mir überlegt, villeicht mir einer kleinen Pose auf kleinere Fische zu angeln. Mein Freund hatte im vergeangen Jahr zwar auch auf Conger geangelt un dmir dies empfohlen, aber ich denke dieses Kaliber muss für mich beim ersten Mal gar nicht sein:m.

Als dritte Option sehe ich noch das Brandungsangeln direkt am Strand. Ich habe oft gelesen, dass die Einheimischen dies wohl sehr erfolgreich ausüben. Ich muss jedoch zugeben, noch nie in der Brandung geangelt zu haben. Dementsprechend bestitze ich auch nicht das nötige Fachwissen über Montagen o.Ä. , geschweige denn das richtige Gerät. 
Ich hatte mir Überlegt, einfach eine heavy Feederrute mit 80 -100 Gramm voll auszufeuern und dann auf den Fisch zu hoffen.

Macht dies Sinn, bzw. besteht dabei die Chance auf einen Fisch?|rolleyes Und welche Montagen sollte ich verwenden, bzw. welchen Köder anbieten?

Ich würde mich über ein paar aufklärende Kommentare feuen:vik:

MFG der Holz Hecht


----------



## Franz_x (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Servus,

vielleicht kann ich Dir etwas helfen. Bin immer nebenan auf Elba, also ähnliche Bedingungen. Meeräschen sind mein Top-Köderfisch für Wolf, Serra, Cuda usw. vom Ufer. Dieses Frühjahr scheitere ich aber an der Beschaffung, es sind kaum welche am Ufer zu finden, vor allem an meinem Angelplatz #c. Aber in zwei Wochen kann es für Dich schon viel besser sein. Die einzige Meeräsche die ich fangen konnte brachte einen kleinen Cuda mit ca 65 cm. Für Meeräschen etwas Toast mit vier oder fünf 20er Haken am 0,08er Vorfach schwimmend anbieten. Derzeit fische ich meist nachts mit toter (ganzer) Sardine auf Grund. Saragos zwischen 35 und 40 cm gehen ganz gut, aber leider kein Wolf. Ich fische in einem kleinen Hafen - nachts interessiert das hier niemanden. Vom Sandstrand habe ich keine Erfahrungen, mein sonstiger Top-Spot hat Fels und Sandgrund gemischt. Suche mal im Netz mal "pesca teleferica", damit klappt es bei mir auf die Räuber mit den Meeräschen vom Ufer recht gut, verwende aber unbeding ein kurzes Stahlvorfach und Circle-Haken.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## lumoss (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Hallo Franz, Circle Haken habe ich nicht in meiner Box. Welchen Typ und Grösse empfiehlst Du? Die empfohlene Montage ist quasi ein Paternoster mit frei gleitender Mundschnur?


----------



## Franz_x (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Servus,

ja, so kann man die Montage beschreiben. Die Hakengröße hängt vom Köderfisch ab. Meine Meeräschen haben zwischen 12 und 18 cm, die Haken dazu Größe 2. Du kannst auch normale Haken nehmen, allerdings hatte ich da wesentlich mehr Fehlbisse.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## lumoss (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Ok, danke. Liegt der Köderfisch bei der Montage dann am Grund oder soll er eher Richtung im Wasseroberfläche treiben?


----------



## Nacktangler (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

interessante montage! wie viele Haken benutzt du? Auf den Bildern variiert es zwischen 1 und 3. Wenn einer auch geht würde ich ein ganz normales Hechtvorfach nehmen?


----------



## Franz_x (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Servus,

ich fische mit zwei Haken. Das Stahlvorfach nur knapp länger als der Köderfisch und mit einem verbesserten Albright direkt eingebunden. Der zweite Haken zum Verschieben am Stahlvorfach. Die Wassertiefe probiere ich im Frühling immer aus. Meist eine Rute ca. 2m über dem Grund und die andere irgendwo, d.h. der Köderfisch bestimmt die Tiefe. Im Herbst auf Goldmakrele nur Oberfläche!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Holz Hecht (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Hallo Franz,
ersteinmal vielen Dank für diene Hilfe, schreibt ja gut bei dir zu laufen :m.
Mich würde noch interessieren wie weit du deine Montage rauslegst (Bleigewicht) und welches Gerät du benutzt. Ist Brandungsgerät erforderlich? 

LG Holz Hecht


----------



## lumoss (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Ich habe mal eine Montage nach der Anleitung gebastelt. Soll das in etwa so aussehen?


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*



lumoss schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Montage nach der Anleitung gebastelt. Soll das in etwa so aussehen?


Lumoss,
ich fahr in den Sommerferien auch nach Korsika (nahe Aleria, Ostseite) und würde mich deshalb auch über Fangfotos, Berichte und Tipp freuen, kann man da bei Strand der nicht an Felsen ist einfach ne Rute  (leider keine Brandungsrute) rausdonnern? Wenn man an den Felsen am Tag beim Schnorcheln nur die Kleinfische sieht, sieht es dann in der Nacht mit Wolfsbarsch, Conger, Barrakuda... aus? Ich bin selbst noch nicht so erfahren, bißchen Abwechslung von den heimischen Fischen tut aber mal gut.
LG,
Jannis

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_x (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Servus,

bei der Montage den losen Haken noch mit einem Schrumpfschlauch fixieren. 
Ich fische Karpfenruten mit 3,60m und 80 gr Blei. Soweit raus wie mögich. Der Köderfisch schwimmt ja an der freien Leine von selber raus - wenn Wind und Strömung passen....
Ihr dürft da selber noch etwas kreativ sein. Ich habe mich vom Renkenfischen mit Schwimmer und Welsfischen inspirieren lassen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Andre´ (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Auch vom Sandstrand aus kannst Du gute Fische erwischen. Diverse Brassenarten + Meeräschen kannst Du mit Brot anfüttern und dann mit kleinen Haken direkt vor den Füssen fangen. Lockstoff wie Sardine oder ähnliches wirken sehr sehr gut. Grössere gibts dann weiter draussen auf Grundblei Montage und Garnelen oder Köfi. 
Auch habe ich einige kleinere Rochen beim Schnorcheln im Sand sehen können , das ist aber schon  Jahre her. 
Nachts sollte es am besten laufen und die Flussmündung ist garantiert ein Hotspot sofern Wasser fliesst. Auch ohne könnte es gut sein wenn ein paar Steine rausgespült worden sind. 

Gruss und viel Erfolg


----------



## Holz Hecht (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Okay,  danke für die zahlreichen Tipps und Erklärungen.  Ich werde es jetzt einfach mal versuchen und natürlich auch berichten. :m

Falls jemand noch etwas weiß oder noch Tipps geben kann nur her damit, hilft sicherlich auch noch vielen anderen Korsika Neulingen#h

LG Holz Hecht


----------



## Holz Hecht (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

So, ich melde mich nach dem Urlaub.

Um es ganz kurz zu fassen: gefangen habe ich keinen einzigen Fisch|kopfkrat.

Überwiegend war ich direkt vom Strand aus Brandungsangeln. 

Hierfür habe ich eine Feederrute und eine normale Grundrute genommen, Bleigewicht 80 und 60 g (nachts hätten sicherlich auch 30 gereicht).

Also Köder habe ich mir sogenannte "Seiche" also kleine Tintenfisch im Supermarkt besorgt und diese an einen 2 Hakensystem (Paternoster) befestigt. 

Zu Anfang des Urlaubs hatte ich von einem Taucher gehört, dass er beim Tauchen an meine Strandabschnitt bis auf einige Petermännchen keinen einzigen Fische gesehen habe.|bigeyes

Trotzdem wollte ich es versuchen und so saß ich insgesamt 12 h am Strand (Vorrangig abends und nachts).

Als beim Brandungsangeln nichts lief, beschloss ich eine Tagestour zum nächsten Hafen zu machen und dort mein Glück zu versuchen. 
Nach 2,5 h Strandwanderung kam ich dort auch an und wurde von mehreren "Angeln im gesamten Hafengebiet Verboten" - Schildern empfangen (den Hafen in Taverna kann man zu Angeln also knicken). Das war erstmal ein harter Schlag, aber ich versuchte es dann an den großen Ausläufern mit Merforellengeschirr und den entsprechenden Blinker. 
Auch hier bekam ich jedoch keinen einzige Biss, sodass ich relativ fix die lange Heimreise antrat. Auf dem Rückweg versuchte ich es an, in meinen Augen ansprechenden Stellen ohne Erfolg.

Die zweite Woche des Urlaubs verbrachte ich dann überwiegend beim Wandern, wobei ich die Bergbäche intensiv nach Forellen absuchte.  
Auch hier könnte ich jedoch nur eine kleine Forelle ausmachen:q.

Ich denke die Region an den Sandstränden der Ostküste ist das Angeln oben Vorerfahrungen sehr schwierig.#t


Falls es noch Fragen gibt, beantworte ich diese gerne  auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich keine wirklich hilfreiche Tipps zum angeln geben kann|wavey:

LG der Holz


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Das sind eben auch die Erfahrungen die wir erfahrenen Mittelmeerangler auch alle schon gemacht haben. Es ist eben nicht immer Fisch da bzw beißt nicht immer. (Von Blinkern halte ich aber garnichts). 

Finde es trotzdem super, dass du dich noch gemeldet hast. Denn so oft haben wir die Threads hier wo gefragt wird, Leute geben sich die Mühe zu helfen und dann hörte man nie wieder etwas. 

In dem Sinne,
Schönen Abend!


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

@scorpion: Genauso sehe ich es auch, habe mich auch schon mit mehreren Leuten unterhalten, dass es "arm" ist, was größtenteils hier abgeht, es werden einem zuerst 10000 Löcher von 100en Leuten in den Bauch gefragt, was wird hinterher berichtet "als Dank-" die Antwort kennen wir ja beide .  Besser ist, bzw von anglerischer Größe zeugt es, auch mal Misserfolge zuzugeben, und TROTZDEM zu berichten, was man erlebt bzw anglerisch versucht hat, als sich, wie 99% Prozent der Anderen "wortlos zu verkrümeln"! Von daher Chapeaux an den TE, trotz des geringen Erfolgs, die "Eier zu haben", auch von Erlebnissen zu schreiben, die nicht "von Erfolg gekrönt" waren.


----------



## Holz Hecht (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Hallo ihr beiden, 
schön, dass es hier anerkannt wird, wenn man zugegeben darf, dass man nichts gefangen hat

Ich möchte einfach versuchen anderen Anglern die ebenfalls in die Region zum Angeln fahren zu helfen.  Sei es auch, wenn ich nur sage, dass ich erfolglos war:q

In diesem Sinne ein großes Petri Heil an alle Kosrsikaangler|wavey:

LG der Holz Hecht


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Es geht ( zumind mir)nicht darum,  Misserfolge zugeben zu dürfen/ oder zu wollen ( In Ungarn im Dez z.B., wenn ich den Hecht nicht bekommen hätte, hätte ich bei viereinhalb Tagen in der Kälte auch mal sauber abgeschneidert- egal, berichtet hätte ich aber so oder so ), es geht mir eher um die allgemeine "Viel nehmen- nichts (zurück)geben"- Menthalität! Man will jede kleinste Kleinigkeit vorher erfragen, wg Lizenzen, Zeitlimit, fremder Sprachen o.Ä. teilweise absolut verständlich. Aber die "Besten" wollen gemütlich an die vorher genannten Hotspots geleitet werden usw.! Oder noch schlimmer, Leute, die zuerst "große Klappe machen", aber man hinterher nichts, aber auch gar nichts von denen hört.


----------



## hans albers (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

yap,

geht mir auch teilweise auf den zeiger,
mit den vorher "gross" angekündigten berichten. 
(müssen ja keine romane sein)


ist ja nicht nur in diesem unterforum so..

da wird gefragt zu montagen /ködern etc. oder  geräte tipps,
und hinterher hört man meist nicht mal ein "danke".

(kenne ich aus anderen foren, auch ausserhalb des angelns, so nicht)

naja @holz hecht zeigt ja auch ,das es nicht so sein muss.#6


----------



## Mett (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Hab es vor kurzen erst geschreiben und tue es hier auch nochmal ...

Auch Misserfolge helfen weiter, ich habe mehrere Urlaube gebraucht um in meinem Angelgebiet mehr als nur Kleinzeug zu fangen.

Also Danke Holz Hecht für diesen Bericht.


----------



## Holz Hecht (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Korsika: Stramme Leinen oder verloren am langen Sandstrand?!*

Gerne Geschehen, ich hoffe es liest sich gut und hilft villeicht dem einen oder anderen


----------

